# lee reloading equitment?



## lil_lee_hunter_7mm (Jan 21, 2004)

i am thinking about getting into reloading and i saw in a cabelas shooting catalog that there is a lee reloadeing kit (everything i need) press and one of lees auto primers and a safety scale and the perfect powder measure for only 70$!!! this shounds way to good to be true!!!! i understand that lee is one of the best so why so cheap? any sugestions?

thanks alot :sniper: 
tyler


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

The lee to me is a great starter setup. The perfect powder measure is great for the larger stick type powders, and I have loaded several thousand rounds on that exact press. I now have two progressive sresses, and three single stage presses. One of the progresive presses is a lee, and it works as well as my dillon. Also, I like lee dies. Cheaper than most others, and will load good ammo.


----------



## Nate (Sep 11, 2003)

I use a Lee press as well. I started out with the Lee powder scale, it sucks bad. I upgraded immediatly to a RCBS digital, & really like it. If you are new to handloading, don't be afraid to ask questions. It can be very dangerous if you don't know what you are doing. Keep it safe...


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I've been reloading for some time, and have to agree. Lee is about the only way to go for me. The equipement offered is so much lower than the competitors within any given categoryu, and I have never had any complaints. Nate, the powder scale sucks? How much did you pay for it vs the digital. It works, but it's a basic scale. Most manual scales will suck compared to a digital. Lee doesn't have all the equipement you might need. I had to get a hornady powder trickler. But, yea, I like Lee.


----------



## Nate (Sep 11, 2003)

Yup, the manual scale is 1/10th the price of the digital, but it is also 10 times better. I highly suggest one. Lee Collet dies also work very well. My .02


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

when I can afford one, I'll be glad to try it out. Until then, I guess I'll have to suffer along.


----------

